# Asus LCD poster



## pbmaster (Aug 28, 2009)

Anyone know where I can get one for cheap? Well first off, are they all the same? As in, will one from a Rampage work on a Crosshair III or similar? 2 of the 4 SUPER small cables snapped on mine when I was trying to unplug it. Just gave it a gentle tug too! I found it on Ebay, but it's $25 and not really necessary, but nice to have. Any ideas?


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 28, 2009)

lol, I did the exact same thing.

I am pretty sure they are all the same.  It's a ROG item. I got the $25 ebay one... but only after my eyes popped out from searching for the plug here: http://www.digikey.com/

I guarantee they have the plug and pins you need... just good luck finding them.

FYI, as soon as my new one arived... I took a knife and shaved off the locking tabs on the plug.  Should unplug much easier now.

Good luck to ya.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 28, 2009)

Yhpm


----------



## AsRock (Aug 28, 2009)

pbmaster said:


> Anyone know where I can get one for cheap? Well first off, are they all the same? As in, will one from a Rampage work on a Crosshair III or similar? 2 of the 4 SUPER small cables snapped on mine when I was trying to unplug it. Just gave it a gentle tug too! I found it on Ebay, but it's $25 and not really necessary, but nice to have. Any ideas?



I'd offer to repair it for you if i could know for sure i could get the pins out of the plug and just reconnect them.  MIGHT be able to just solder the wire to the pins.  Unless you can get one of the plugs + pins.

As long as ya willing pay postage both ways i don't care lol. You MIGHt find a tool that takes the pins out so it could be re wired but not seen them that small my self.


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 28, 2009)

Man my friend said he could try to repair it too, thing is I'm not sure if they can even be resoldered...the wires are literally ----- like that in size....
Paulieg, replied.


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 29, 2009)

Takes very specific pins.  To repair would require getting new pins and having a crimping tool capable of making crimps comparably half as small as USB/1394 size pins.

Your typical molex set of tools won't fix this.

Soldering is feasible... but you would have to be very good at soldering... like expert good.


----------



## d3fct (Sep 6, 2009)

i have an lcd poster from an asus rampage formula that i don't have anymore i can get a pic of the connector if ya want to see if it will fit. its small enough to ship, i'll give it to you if you want it


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 6, 2009)

call asus store. they are like $12


----------



## abcde123 (Sep 19, 2009)

Asus accessories shop


----------



## Maban (Sep 20, 2009)

http://estore.asus.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=4327&catid=659


----------



## Geoffreava (Oct 15, 2009)

*Molex Microblade*

MicroBlade™ 51004 series 4-pins.  They are 2mm pitch and the crimp receptacles are listed for 24-30 AWG wire.  If this is as big as 30, I would be surprised.  This is some small wire.


----------

